# Looking for Chimney Flashing Kit. Prefabricated?



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

http://www.abccatalog.com/searchexec.asp try this site type in flashing in the search field


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Been roofing for 27 years and have never heard of a chimney flashing kit. Chimneys are rarely any specific dimension, roof pitches are different etc. Which is why they are always fabricated onsite.


----------



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

Not really. I was looking more for a pre-fabricated flashing kit with given specs on the roof slope and dimensions of the chimney. Not having the experience with this type of work I am trying to avoid the slopy work from bending and cutting it myself. Also including the "saddle" in the kit.


----------



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

I just found a great step by step on how to install flashing. Its not as bad as I thought. I may even cut my own flashing and saddle from 26 gauge galvanized sheet. It might take longer but probably will save me some money.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

gante said:


> I just found a great step by step on how to install flashing. Its not as bad as I thought. I may even cut my own flashing and saddle from 26 gauge galvanized sheet. It might take longer but probably will save me some money.


It really is about 90% common sense. 

The best advice I can give you is "Think like water, grasshoppah" :thumbup::thumbuproofing 101)


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

gante said:


> I just found a great step by step on how to install flashing. Its not as bad as I thought. I may even cut my own flashing and saddle from 26 gauge galvanized sheet. It might take longer but probably will save me some money.


Please share the link to the site that you found useful, so others could benefit as well. :thumbsup:

Now, here are some chimney flashing kits:

Ed




This is the one that ABC Supply carries:
http://www.moheco.com/proflash_chimney_flashing.htm

http://flashingkits.com/uniflashext/unifextendhome.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/EASY-FLASH-CHIM...mZ330308145925QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

This is the one that Menards carries:
http://www.appletonsupply.com/uploads/ASC-FLASHINGS-Catalog-web.pdf

http://www.shop.flashingkits.com/product.sc?categoryId=1&productId=3



.


----------



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

This is the link I was refering to. It is very helpful.

http://www.rd.com/17758/article17758.html

Ed the roofer, thank you. I totally forgot to check the old Ebay.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

Being you know what you want, do a rough drawing including all your measurements and take them to a metal shop.
They will be much more accurate in the bending/forming than you will be.
Plus they'll know what type fasteners, caulking's, etc., that you will need for the job.


----------



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

Slyfox said:


> Being you know what you want, do a rough drawing including all your measurements and take them to a metal shop.
> They will be much more accurate in the bending/forming than you will be.
> Plus they'll know what type fasteners, caulking's, etc., that you will need for the job.


 
Good advice. I have been looking for a metal shop in the area but I have also seen good kits available. I may do a combination of both. Possibly installing a purchased flash kit and then have a custom made "skirt" to hide the flashing and give it some style. Obviously this skirt will not have any water proof purposes.


----------



## scowl (Jan 22, 2009)

OldNBroken said:


> It really is about 90% common sense.


But that last 10% is a lot of rain! 



> The best advice I can give you is "Think like water, grasshoppah" :thumbup::thumbuproofing 101)


And don't forget *the wind*. A flashing job can work fine when the rain is coming straight down. Once the wind starts pressing the rain in sideways directions it finds new paths through the flashing that you never thought of. This is especially true in the corners.

Since this is a DIY forum, you can guess how I found out about these things.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

scowl said:


> Since this is a DIY forum, you can guess how I found out about these things.


 :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------

